# iText PDF Fehler, java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.lowagie.text.Phrase



## nochkeinnamen (16. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung :

```
16.12.2010 14:58:30 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve invoke
SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet [AntragView] in context with path [/TEST] threw exception [Servlet execution threw an exception] with root cause
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.lowagie.text.Phrase
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1666)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1511)
	at de.prokommunal.online.servlets.AntragView.doIt(AntragView.java:126)
...
```

ich weiß das er mir damit sagen will das er Phrase nicht mehr findet.
Aber ich habe nichts verändert an meinem Code, dass ganze iText.jar liegt im Classpath und lief bis vor ein paar tagen noch.
Einzige Änderung ist das ich jetzt tomcat 7 verwende.

Auch werden aus diesem Archiv vorher schon andere IMPORTS gemacht:

[java=6]
import java.sql.Connection;

import com.lowagie.text.Document;
import com.lowagie.text.DocumentException;
import com.lowagie.text.Element;
import com.lowagie.text.Font;
import com.lowagie.text.FontFactory;
import com.lowagie.text.HeaderFooter;
import com.lowagie.text.PageSize;
import com.lowagie.text.Paragraph;
import com.lowagie.text.Phrase;
import com.lowagie.text.pdf.PdfPCell;
import com.lowagie.text.pdf.PdfPTable;
import com.lowagie.text.pdf.PdfWriter;
...
[/code]

wo kann der Fehler jetzt herkommen? Bzw. wie bekomme ich Ihn wieder weg?

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## maki (16. Dez 2010)

> dass ganze iText.jar liegt im Classpath


Du meinst sicherlich "iText.jar liegt im Ordner WEB-INF/lib meiner WebApp", oder?


----------



## nochkeinnamen (16. Dez 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst sicherlich "iText.jar liegt im Ordner WEB-INF/lib meiner WebApp", oder?



ja genau das meine ich!


----------



## maki (16. Dez 2010)

Hast wohl die falsche Version der itext.jar genommen, die neueste (5.x) hat diese Klasse/Package nicht.


----------



## nochkeinnamen (16. Dez 2010)

nein eigentlich nicht, verwende Version iText-2.1.6.jar und da ist sie enthalten.
Das es was mit den unterschiedlichen Tomcat Versionen zu tun haben kann?
Bin außerdem von Xp auf Win7 umgestiegen....


----------



## nochkeinnamen (16. Dez 2010)

ich habe es gerade mit version 5 probieren wollen, doch gibt es dort HeaderFooter nicht mehr!
misst


----------



## nochkeinnamen (16. Dez 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hast wohl die falsche Version der itext.jar genommen, die neueste (5.x) hat diese Klasse/Package nicht.




```
16.12.2010 16:12:02 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve invoke
SCHWERWIEGEND: Servlet.service() for servlet AntragView threw exception
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.itextpdf.text.Phrase
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1645)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1491)
	at de.prokommunal.online.servlets.AntragView.doIt(AntragView.java:126)
...
```

Auch mit neuer Version sagt er mir das gleiche


----------



## maki (16. Dez 2010)

Du sollst ja auch eine ältere probieren


----------

